# WTF moment of the day...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't even know where to begin with this. I have worked with children for the last 20 years and they go through stages where they are curious about the other sex. They sometimes even act out on it. THAT IS NORMAL!! The little boy putting on the dress and mom's shoes is just playing!! It doesn't mean he's transgender!! I hate the idea at 4 years old they are going to start labeling kids transgender. WTF!!! 
Jacob's Journey: Life as a Transgender 5-Year-Old - NBC News

<Disclaimer> I have no problem with transgender people. They need to decide what works for them. I don't really care. :glee:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My wife is an elementary school teacher (22nd year). It seams that every year more and more crap is added to them. She works till 9-10 at night with grades, lesson plans, and documenting everything she does. New programs are added every year. It comes from administrators at the state and county level who try to justify their 100k salaries.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What ever happened to the idea of letting children just be children?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank God I was a child of the 60s. Boys were boys. 

We didn't wear bike helmets. 
We had play machine guns and grenades and bows and arrows. 
We had woodburning sets. 
We had lawn darts.
We used to pack match heads into a pipe and blow them up. 
We played tackle football without any equipment.
Sexuality was never a topic of conversation until puberty hit us, and then it was girls, girls, girls.
We never cared if a person was white, black, mexican, oriental, or whatever else. You either liked them for who they were, or you didn't.
We played rough in EVERY sport we participated in.........football, basketball, baseball, soccer...........to hell with kneepads and elbow pads and helmets. If you got hurt, you shook it off and played on.
We respected our parents as the ultimate and final authority.
We understood the meaning of consequences for our actions.
We had chores every day.
Single parent families were almost non-existent.
Dads went to work, and moms stayed home. There was no such thing as subsidized "day care".
Food stamps? Subsidized school lunches? Never heard of them.
Our schools were not engaged in "social engineering" and "diversity training" and "alternative sexual lifestyles". Our schools taught history and math and english and science and music and other useful things.
Sex was between a man and a woman. Homosexuality was taboo, and it was practiced behind tightly closed doors. 
High school pregnancies were absolutely SCANDALOUS.
Unwed mothers were an embarrassment to the mother and her family.
Abortion was an abomination, and certainly was NEVER considered as a means of birth control.
Marijuana and other drugs were used by "hippies" and "high school dropouts" and "losers".

But, I digress.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It feels like we are raising children who think they can parent better. 
When you raise children to believe they are entitled to anything they didn't earn, that someone will always come save them when they fall, that when they fail it's someone else's fault, that they are more special than everyone else, that something is wrong with them, that they are part of some demographic group before they can decide for themselves, you create a generation that will take all you taught them one step further.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Thank God I was a child of the 60s. Boys were boys.
> 
> We didn't wear bike helmets.
> We had play machine guns and grenades and bows and arrows.
> ...


We must have grown up in the same neighborhood.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> It feels like we are raising children who think they can parent better.
> When you raise children to believe they are entitled to anything they didn't earn, that someone will always come save them when they fall, that when they fail it's someone else's fault, that they are more special than everyone else, that something is wrong with them, that they are part of some demographic group before they can decide for themselves, you create a generation that will take all you taught them one step further.


Parents today are too concerned with being "friends" with their children. 
I NEVER considered my dad or my mom as being my "friends". 
Friends come and go throughout your life. 
You only have one dad and one mom. My mom and dad were my mentors, my advisors, my teachers, my source of security, the judge, the jury, and the arbiters of punishment, forgiveness, praise, criticism, and understanding.
My parents were certainly not perfect, and I never considered them to be my "friends". They are and were in a category by themselves.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to liberal America. get use to it more coming your way. Soon you will be forced as a condition to stay in business to encourage them.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds like a kid is taking a "Journey" he didn't sign on for. In all honesty though I got in trouble for almost blowing my hand off with fireworks, bringing my mother a black widow in a band-aid box back from summer camp and skinny dipping with the neighbor and her sister. I can honestly say CSI-tech never tried on a dress. Not that there's anything wrong with it,........just sayin'.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I understand that J. Edgar Hoover used to don a dress now and then... seems like it didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

He coulldnt have looked much worse than Janet El Renyo. The little girl has best start practicing how to go winky tink standing up like a guy. I heard about a lady who could do it..sorta. she obviously practiced a lot.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

There is by far way too much of this drivel having to quantify and segregate every little nuance into a label that comes with its own set of rules and prejudices and expectations. Pisses me off to no end. When will people wake up and start to realize that we don't need labels, labels that others coin up and put on us and drive wedges between us that wouldn't exist if not for that fictitious garble. 

Work hard. Tell the truth. Eat some bacon and crack a cold one with a friend. Have a laugh. Live a little. But don't label it. It's simply just life.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

no one under the age of puberty can be labelled as anything but a kid. Kids play and experiment - it how they learn. If the boy puts a dress on maybe its to see what being a mom is about - just a reflection that he likes his mother. If he is still doing it when he is 25 then maybe he should look into his choices - or maybe that is a choice. I've known a guy who liked to wear women's clothes and makeup but he was a man in all other ways - he just liked the clothes. In public he was like any other guy unless you looked close and saw the eye makeup. He wasn't trans gendered or a candidate for transsexual or gay. He just liked those things.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait a minute! Mish, your 25 years old! So, you started working with children when you were 5? Can't put my finger on it but something doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

On a serious note. It's bureaucracies attempt to put everything and everyone in a box with a label on it. That's the way socialism works. No grey areas.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Wait a minute! Mish, your 25 years old! So, you started working with children when you were 5? Can't put my finger on it but something doesn't seem quite right.


Maybe Mish lives in Neverland....she doesn't grow old. Maybe she is really Tinkerbell. Her work consists of saving Peter and the Lost Boys from pirates and crocs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It seems to me that lately, most young males act like girls and most young females act like boys. I've said it before, "The World Done Gone Crazy"

Thanks for listening,
Slippy


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James L said:


> Maybe Mish lives in Neverland....she doesn't grow old. Maybe she is really Tinkerbell. Her work consists of saving Peter and the Lost Boys from pirates and crocs.


How did you know!!!!


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Mish said:


> How did you know!!!!


Elementary my dear Watson....

For starters...have you seen what Peter Pan wears? Tights...the Lost Boys? PJs and dresses. Haha


----------

